# Upcoming DNP log



## Cali96 (Jun 28, 2016)

Whats up guys. Starting a DNP cycle July 6th as follows

Days 1-4: 250 mg crystalline ed
Days 5-17 500 mg crystalline ed 
After that off for hopefully ever depending on results

I am 20 y/o 6' 3 202 lbs right now. rough guess I would say 21-23% bf will post pics on first day
I plan on taking NO support supps. Just 2 gal water per day, 1-2 cups v8, 25 mg ephedrine and 200 mg caffeine and a bj's multi so i guess 3 support supps actually LOL. Again, this is my first cycle but I think I can handle it. I will get nutrients and electrolytes through food and drink. eating at 2500 cals 50/30/20 macros. clean foods greek yogurt, oats, brown rice, sweet potatoe, chicken, honey, fruits veggies.

Will be back on 7-6-2016 to begin the daily updates

GOALS when it is all said and done: 188lbs and 15% bf or less


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2016)

Dnp in July is a really bad idea unless you live with penguins.

Your macros are 50/30/20. What does that mean? Which order is that in? If it's 50% protein you are wasting a lot of good cals.

At 6 foot 3 and 200 pounds at 20% I would strongly suggest you keep your focus on building muscle not losing fat.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jun 28, 2016)

I advised this member to jump over here after he was receiving the usual bullshit responses regarding DNP on meso...welcome aboard 

I prefer to run low dose, long cycles with DNP but to each his own. Even at 200mg or so your getting something that beats clen, EC, T3 and pretty much every other thermogenic out there - something to consider. 

Make sure you also stay proactive in case a nasty side effect pops up. For example, if you see that your developing a rash then stop the cycle immediately rather than trying to to continue on while hoping the antihistamine takes care of it (it won't, you got to stop the cycle first), etc.


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dnp in July is a really bad idea unless you live with penguins.
> 
> Your macros are 50/30/20. What does that mean? Which order is that in? If it's 50% protein you are wasting a lot of good cals.
> 
> At 6 foot 3 and 200 pounds at 20% I would strongly suggest you keep your focus on building muscle not losing fat.



50 C 30 P 20 F stopping carbs around 6pm


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sounds great.  Thanks again for recommending me here MrRippedZilla


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2016)

Mother****ers are crazy for running dnp imo


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2016)

Just started my 1st cycle as well. I dont know if its just my body doing weird things or if its the DNP... but I shit like crazy. Like I havent gone in 1month all in a day. Otherwise, its going good and youll love it!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 29, 2016)

Like Pillar said unless you live in an igloo, DNP in July is a very foolish idea.


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 29, 2016)

Good to hear! Are you saying you shit ridicuois amounts or not alot haha. Also i hear psylium husks on dnp is a good idea but i could care less about soft shits


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2016)

Cali96 said:


> Good to hear! Are you saying you shit ridicuois amounts or not alot haha. Also i hear psylium husks on dnp is a good idea but i could care less about soft shits



You say that till a soft shit explodes in your pants during a squat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2016)

Cali96 said:


> Good to hear! Are you saying you shit ridicuois amounts or not alot haha. Also i hear psylium husks on dnp is a good idea but i could care less about soft shits



Lol yeah you will shit your brains out. I like that though. I get lots of quiet alone time.

Watch the heat though man.  At 250 you should be ok but be God damn sure you stay on top of hydration.


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol yeah you will shit your brains out. I like that though. I get lots of quiet alone time.
> 
> Watch the heat though man.  At 250 you should be ok but be God damn sure you stay on top of hydration.


2+ galloons of water a day and a 12oz v8 will be my liquids


----------



## Madocks (Jun 30, 2016)

Im on day 24 of DNP and currently 17lbs down, doing a low dose but long cycle. Total cycle will last 40 Days, I will carry on loosing weight during the 6 days it takes to clear the system so I estimate total loss will be around 28lbs.

I live in the UK so current weather is around 16-18 Celcius

Im running it with;

T3
ALA
Vit C
Vit E
Arimidex
Test - E
Mast - P
Winny


----------



## Cali96 (Jun 30, 2016)

Madocks said:


> Im on day 24 of DNP and currently 17lbs down, doing a low dose but long cycle. Total cycle will last 40 Days, I will carry on loosing weight during the 6 days it takes to clear the system so I estimate total loss will be around 28lbs.
> 
> I live in the UK so current weather is around 16-18 Celcius
> 
> ...


Props to u. 40 days sounds rough even with a low dose


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 5, 2016)

So at the airport right now waiting to head home on my flight. First dose clming tomorrow. Will update on weight as I have probably gone from 201 -> 215ish after 4 straight 7,000 calorie days  &#55357;&#56883;  Time to get to work
Also I will most likely change my mind over course of cycle and depending on sides and what not go up to 30 days at 200 or 400 mg


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 6, 2016)

Posted photos and some information at the think steroids forum but am discontinuing thread there and will only update here. Enjoy and may the fat melt off! 
 I do not have the power to post links yet so if somebody could put the link so that you guys can see the before pictures that would be great. MrRippedZilla?


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 7, 2016)

Just took my pill for day 2. day 1 was a breeze as expected. No night sweats no heating up when eating carbs no nothing really which makes sense for day 1. The only thing I noticed was an increased sweat at the gym but i sweat like a pig anyway and this increase could have been due to all the water i was holding from my vacation. for the most part i wont step on the scale until the end but if i look lean one day even with all the water i may check my weight or post progress pics if a significant difference occurs


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 7, 2016)

Red and black boxers are at 202 lbs 35.8 inch waist from 7-1-16. Blue boxers are post vacation 212 lbs 36.5 inch waist.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 7, 2016)

these are post vacation didnt attach first time


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 8, 2016)

Day 2: Again took 1 pill with breakfast. Still feel like I did last week. No sweating at night, no insomnia (best nights sleep I've had in 2 weeks), no sweating in general besides at the gym. Putting down 2 gals H2O easy so dnp is not suppressing my thirst.... yet. Only real difference is my stomach fat is softer and more "jiggly" since I have started. See you all tomorrow


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 9, 2016)

day 3: crushed legs. still hitting the gym with high intensity and heavy weights. nothing new to report on still no sides


----------



## Bigtest (Jul 9, 2016)

At the end just post the before and after..hope it works out...planning on doing a cycle also


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bigtest said:


> At the end just post the before and after..hope it works out...planning on doing a cycle also


Yeah definitely. Seen too many blogs were the OP disappears and posts no after photos sometimes no photos at all. If i gain 30 lbs lf fat I'll still get the after photos up


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 10, 2016)

Day 4: kicked 400 mg's ass yesterday. Decided to step on scale to see if I'm like the loggers who hold water and stay at the same weight or like the people who drop day by day. I was 205.8. I'm happy but I know so far it is nothing special since I was holding all that water and full glycogen levels from vacation. But still a good sign and I think I'll hop again tomorrow just to see if I trend down or start to hold water like some others. Final note: very strict on my diet since FL got all my cravings out of way. Have eaten at 2500 cals every day so far with an average of 47 g F 345 g C 175 g P. About 130-150 g sugar and I do not feel any lethargy so far. Loving it!


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 11, 2016)

Day 5: If things stay like this I will definitely lengthen the cycle to ~28 days. If it wasn't for the neon yellow piss while drinking almost 2.5 gallons of water daily or the even bigger stomach I have now than post vacation I would be wondering if this stuff was bunk. But as we know, Dinitro's stuff is never bunk. I assume I am not getting killed by sides due to the dosing and how he packs his pills with all extra stuff like antioxidants and extras he stuffs in the pill. So I should be grateful the sides arent killin me. When i woke up this morning I was slightly sticky so this could have been from dnp or from the fact I slept with my fan on low and the windows open on a warm night which always makes me feel nasty. 

Last thing, weighed myself again as promised and was 205. I wont check it again for at least a week but I might be one of the users who loses weight and does not enough water to throw the scale off.


----------



## its what we do (Jul 11, 2016)

Doing it long and low is how i like it, i cant even tell im on DNP bar the BF going down weekly.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 11, 2016)

its what we do said:


> Doing it long and low is how i like it, i cant even tell im on DNP bar the BF going down weekly.



How were your results?


----------



## Madocks (Jul 11, 2016)

Im comming off Friday after 40 days! Weight loss has stalled at 194 lbs, from 215, so currently lost 21 lbs....... However I think im carrying a ton of water so will see how that drops off.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 11, 2016)

Madocks said:


> Im comming off Friday after 40 days! Weight loss has stalled at 194 lbs, from 215, so currently lost 21 lbs....... However I think im carrying a ton of water so will see how that drops off.



How did you dose? Calories? Any cheat days? How many days ago did you stall out


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 12, 2016)

Day 5 cont: quick update. At work at a famous vitamin franchise and my coworker challenged me to eat 6 lenny and larrys cookies in 15 minutes or less. Glad to say I won $30 but also am at 4200 cals on the day now. Said I would stay clean but clearly ****ed that up. Wont have another day like this unless it's planned like I think my results are good and want some donuts from Kane's :32 (20):


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 12, 2016)

That last update should say "midday 6" update not day 5 sorry for any confusion. I do my posts the morning after so in about 10 hrs I'll be typing out the actual day 6 post


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 12, 2016)

Day 6: wow did i feel the heat today. 600 carbs total on the day, the excess from those cookies. I felt my body heat up at parts throughput the day and my skin would get a light "oil" over it. felt more oily than sweaty. My chest and tri day at the gym was definitely tougher to get through but weights were still same as pre dnp. Still have not been hit with insomnia but i had a very slight night sweat. when i woke up in the morning (of day 7 right now) the part of me under the covers was damp. like i said before, i am right back to clean eating. only day i will go off in future is if i feel results are great and want to have some donuts or something bad for a day but on dnp to cancel out the weight gain.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 12, 2016)

I'd personally try to get everything dialed in to make the most out of your DNP run - your using one of the strongest thermogenics ever made, why not control your diet and make the most out of it?

You may also want to look at planning what your going to do after the cycle is over - transitioning to a maintenance phase before bulking, etc. Lack of planning causes people to simply regain all the fat they lost because they relied on DNP to do all the work and failed to organize their diets at any stage. 

Just a few points to help you make the most of this.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 12, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'd personally try to get everything dialed in to make the most out of your DNP run - your using one of the strongest thermogenics ever made, why not control your diet and make the most out of it?
> 
> You may also want to look at planning what your going to do after the cycle is over - transitioning to a maintenance phase before bulking, etc. Lack of planning causes people to simply regain all the fat they lost because they relied on DNP to do all the work and failed to organize their diets at any stage.
> 
> Just a few points to help you make the most of this.



I know I promise yesteray was just an anomaly. My post dnp plans are to drop to 2100 cals to make 100% sure that I am not going to gain weight by being in surplus due to my hopefully new low body weight. I will then reverse diet adding 50-150 cals a week until at maintenance. Then I'm going to stay there for a few weeks and finally begin another bulk, this time a lean bulk.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 13, 2016)

Day 7: Wow did I feel the heat. So this is what everyone is talking about.about 30 minutes after my carb meals, I felt flushed in the face. kind of like niacin and beta alanine but x3. I then would have an on/off sweat for the next 2 hrs that was uncomfortable. in the gym i was unusually sweaty, but still got through cardio and lifting. I fell asleep fine but again awoke in the morning with the part of me undercovers somewhat damp. I noticed the last two nights that I wake up with much more heavy eyes even though I get 8-9 hours of continuous sleep...


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Day 8: sleeps are pretty nasty now. Damp all over not soaked though. Shoulders traps and cardio went great. ate my clean meals. work has been bad due to talking to customers with blood rushing to face and a greasy forehead but turning the store ac to 67 has helped a good bit. besides this, nothing new to say


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 15, 2016)

Day 9: Day 9: only major change from previous day was that at work i had sweat dripping down to my ankles for period of an hour. It was brutal even with the store ac lowered to 68. Besides this, nothing new


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 16, 2016)

Day 10: nothing much to say besides that it was an off day from gym. Didnt have a sweaty sleep. Instead sweat was replaced by insomnia. Woke up 5 times throughout night


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 16, 2016)

Cali96 said:


> I know I promise yesteray was just an anomaly. My post dnp plans are to drop to 2100 cals to make 100% sure that I am not going to gain weight by being in surplus due to my hopefully new low body weight. I will then reverse diet adding 50-150 cals a week until at maintenance. Then I'm going to stay there for a few weeks and finally begin another bulk, this time a lean bulk.



No need to spend too long "reverse dieting".
A few weeks is the most anybody needs and even then, the extended time frame is mostly a psychological thing for dieters who lose their minds when the scale shows some extra water weight. 

Beyond that, your plan looks solid - stick to it.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 17, 2016)

Day 11: this was a shitshow. Slight yellowing of sclera, dark dark yellow/brown urine (worst it has been all cycle), and dnp rash that looks like hives on neck, forehead, upper chest and shoulders. From all my research, i think will stay on dnp but take 2 benadryl and 2 zyrtec tmrw and then 2 zyrtec the following 2 days. if that does not clear up rash I will hop off.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 17, 2016)

Stop the cycle NOW and then treat the rash - it will not get better while your still on DNP and the chances are that it will actually get worse to the point where a hospital visit will be required.

Stop Cycle. Now.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 17, 2016)

Mid day 12 update: due to how bad rash has changed just from this morning, i will be stopping cycle. If rash goes down in less than 3 days I wont bother posting pics due to resuming cycle. If rash is still getying better but not gone at day 7 I will stay off dnp till out of system and update final weight with pics and everything. Then, depending on my schedule i will see if i do the other 12-16 days of this cycle this summer or stay off until a TBD date.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 17, 2016)

2nd update: currently finishing work shift looking like this. What do you guys like for keeping rash from coming next cycle. Big one seems to be 1 benadryl 3 days before all the way to 1 week after cycle. Any others that work well?


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 18, 2016)

Last dnp dose was day 12 at 9 AM. Yesterday (day 12) i took 2 zyrtec at 10 am and 2 benadryl at 10 pm. Today i took 2 zyrtec at 9am and will take a benadryl before bed. Rash has slightly improved but also spread on body more. I will contine 2 Zyrtec and 1 Benadryl every day until rash is gone and then 1 Benadryl every night during dnp cycle when i start up again


----------



## dazza22345 (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks like you timed it pretty well with the heat we're having this week.


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 18, 2016)

dazza22345 said:


> Looks like you timed it pretty well with the heat we're having this week.



I know. Mid 80s-90s this week. Lucky me


----------



## dazza22345 (Jul 18, 2016)

I work in Celsius, so that's foreign to me. But yeah its bloody hot, at least you've ended your cycle now though. Will slowly start getting better. 
I'm still running 400 a day, kind of regretting it with the weather forecast for this week though. I'm just glad I work nights!


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rash looks a little better but still itches terribly. Going to doc for 5 day prednisone script


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 19, 2016)

So here is what's going on. Doc gave me pred, said rash wasnt hives but contact dermatitis rather. Took 6 pred (day 1 dose). Takes till 3rd day to kick in  so to anyone thinking about using DNP, be prepared for the worst. Since rash sunday i have been up every night til 3am not falling asleep due to itch but i never scratch it. Just try to ignore and toss and turn. To protect yourself try this, as i will be when I start my 2nd run hopefully august 2nd: 1.6 gram Quercetin a day week before cycle, during, and after for a week. a benadryl a night starting 2 days before cycle, during, and week after. If i get another rash on 2nd run then i will dump dnp and never touch again


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 20, 2016)

Rash is not very visible anymore. itchiness is still there but not as bad. prednisone is doing its job. I somehow managed to force my way to the gym last night (this was before prednisone had kicked in) despite my terrible itchiness for an 80 minute lift and 40 min walk on treadmill. horrible idea and had a horrible lift but I wanted to get some water out of me since i had finished my workout last thursday and yesterday was tuesday so over 4 days with no activity and also before i gain water potentially from prednisone. i think the workout was so bad since i was: covered in hives, itchy beyond belief, had maybe 5 uninterrupted hours of sleep over last 60 hours, and dnp was slowly lowering in my body so weight was dropping therefore i did workout at lighter weight. anyway so this morning I decided to hope on scale. I was 198.4 with a 35 inch waist. this means over the cycle i dropped 13.6 lbs (remember i held tons of water post florida probably 5-6 lbs that would have dropped in 2 days anyway) and 1.5 inch off waist on 12 day dnp. i am happy though i do not see any huge differences in mirror. i dont think i will drop any more water but who knows. i have only been off it for 3 days. pics will be posted after this post. i plan to post one more set in 5-7 days when all dnp is officially gone and also so that i can shave body like before pics because i have not shaved due to the hives being everywhere i shave


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 20, 2016)

ok so these are just straight up. last pic flexing is just to show i dont have zero muscle. i am not tooting my own horn haha but my other pics make me look like I have never touched a weight. also i actually look kind of flat in this pic and did not flex my left arm well as it looks better than this pic. but no more excuses i will put a few flex pics up when i do final dnp pics in about a week


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 20, 2016)

dammit tried to upload comparison collage i put together and ugbodybuilding tells me cant becuase pic exceeds kilobyte quota. spent an hour putting it together haha


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 20, 2016)

for anyone interested, comparison pics uploaded to meso rx forum no problem. go to page six: https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/first-dnp-cycle.134377119/page-6


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 25, 2016)

little update like I promised. It is now 8 days after cycle. I dropped most of my water in the first 3 days because I was 198.4 and since then I was still 198.4 up to yesterday. this morning I was 197.8. Waist is 34.75 inches. Now that rash is gone and I shaved I took a few more pics. If you compare to the first pics I uploaded on page 1 or 2 I believe you can see a pretty noticeable difference in how far my stomach sticks out especially from the side photos. Very happy with results. I want to get rid of the dnp I have so instead of saving it for a cycle down the road, I am just going to do a 16 day one August 1. Not going to do day by day updates but at the end of it I will post results here. then, I'm done with dnp for life. Was a fun experience though


----------



## Cali96 (Jul 25, 2016)

other pics wont upload for whatever reason so there on meso-rx page 7


----------

